# Bulk Ammo Availability



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

I've been noticing some shortages of .223 and .40 as of late. Mainly in the FMJ / Bulk packages. Even my local walmart had some big delays in .223 fmj.

Anyone else seeing this stuff continuously flying off the shelves?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I have rarely purchased bulk ammo from a store shelf. Always found the best deals -and availability - from the internet. I am sure with a little googling you can find 1000 rounds US-made .223 for $300.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I usually see some 40 and 223 but 9mm is almost always empty or low 

bricks of 22lr forget about it , the shelves have been cleared of it every time i go to the store , the store guy will say just got in a shipment 2 days ago but it went fast


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Seems the shipping on internet orders is a little steep.

Care to pm me with a recommendation Cabin Fever?


Wally world was completely out of all .223 today. And this particular store has a pretty big ammo case.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Generally the cheap prices come with high shipping costs...I don't buy loaded ammo,but the componets(milsurp)are scarce-still there,distributors can't refill orders fast enough...As far as .40 goes-when the goob orders 100s of millions of rounds-they get theirs first


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I don't mind the "high" shipping costs because they are usually about the same as paying state sales tax. I have found that the internet shipping prices are about the same as paying state sales tax (which I don't pay when I order from an out-of-state source).


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I wonder if maybe it has to do with all the big orders Unkle has put in? The government is huge users of .223 and .40, so if factories are trying to fill those orders, then it means less for the general public.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Halfway said:


> Seems the shipping on internet orders is a little steep.
> 
> Care to pm me with a recommendation Cabin Fever?
> 
> ...


Looks like the prices have gone up a bit since my last order:

Federal .223 Remington - FMJ - 55 GR - 1000 Rd/cs [AE223BK]

Federal American Eagle .223 55gr FMJ 1000rd Bulk Pack AE223BK - Ammunition

Federal American Eagle Ammunition AE223BK 223 Remington Metal Case For Sale

Federal American EagleÂ® - .223 Rem. 55gr FMJ 1000/Box - Natchez Shooters Supplies


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've gotten to where I wait for the local gun shows. Their bulk prices are usually about the same as what you find on the web, no sales tax, and no shipping charges.

Another show coming up here in November...


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Agreed simi....usually the best source.

Thanks for the links Cabin ever....you are one serious infidel.


----------



## kycrawler (Sep 18, 2011)

the presidential election is a week away thats why suppliers cant keep up remember what happened 4 years ago? no primers to be found 380 ammo was gone 22 ammo was scarce 223 was scarce


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

I have a friend that works for ATK and he said the military is in the process of building up it's stock up its deplete supply. I get most of my .22LR from him for nothing or a six pack. Can't get 9mm or 308 since their military rounds, he said after their stock build back up he can get me some.

I've checked all the online sites and I can buy 9mm for the same price as online and no shipping at Walmart. 

Bob


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

take a look here

.223 Rem/5.56x45mm rifle ammo ammunition - AmmoSeek.com


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

Despite being (possibly) the most anti-gun president in history, Obama should be crowned 'guns and ammo salesman of the year' - he's done more for the industry than any president on record.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Tyler520 said:


> Despite being (possibly) the most anti-gun president in history, Obama should be crowned 'guns and ammo salesman of the year' - he's done more for the industry than any president on record.


slick willy would have to be right behind him , back in 93 94 before the brady garbage hit , there were machine shops that never even had thought about working on guns contracted to get as many AR lowers to the point were they could get a serial number on them as possible before the ban took affect they were running 3 shifts a day 7 days a week

people realized how precious their rights were after being denied 

if you want to make a lot of people conceal carry , deny it to them a while when they get tired of being victims , let them have it and they will flock to it in droves , like wise make it open for everyone to just do without license and no one will feel denied and fewer will actually carry than would have if you made it a license 

people take for granted what they have , deny them it a while and they will appreciate it all the more 

then try to deny it again and they will fight you all the harder for it.

take away food or water , long enough that a person experiences hunger and they will never look at food the same way again , the same applies 


make sure the shelves are always stocked with food and grocery stores are open 24 hours a day just around the corner and people fall into a complacency that food is always just around the corner and easy


----------



## reluctantpatriot (Mar 9, 2003)

I never see shortages of 5.56mm or .40 S&W, though some particular loadings may be out of stock at times depending upon the time of year. 9mm is more plentiful and about 66 percent the cost of .40 S&W right now in bulk.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Warehouse Sports, 5 online retailers, and wal mart all out of .223.

Crazy things happen around elections.

I see there are a couple nice anti assault rifle pieces of legislation getting some traction from the House minority (Feinstein).

Imagine that.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I've been planning for the past month to hit the gunshow coming up again this next weekend... I got a stack of cash to invest in lead... Almost better than gold....


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

Wifey purchased several boxes of .223 in varmint tip / grain from wally world and they wouldn't allow a return. Put it on Craigslist a month ago for a breakeven price.

Phone lit up the last couple days wanting to buy those boxes. With a little research, I decided I will keep these as well.
:runforhills:


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

The new assault weapon ban will also have no grandfather clause in it. It will outlaw all weapons with pistol grips and all high capacity mags.

Bob


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

That isn't a for sure deal on the grandfather clause. The bill still isn't submitted. That is what Feinstein is wanting, but doesn't mean it will end up being the done deal.

Also, what I was reading is, that the grandfatherless bill would state you can't sell your suddenly illegal guns. It doesn't say they will come get them.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

My Walmart is out of the big box of .223. I got two 50rd boxes instead of the 100rd box. I think it was about a buck more that way. They had plenty of ammo, less then last week, but still plenty to go around.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

The cheapest DH found .223 was 900 for 295.99


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Anyone know where to get 7.62 x 51 milserp? At a decent price?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Merks said:


> The cheapest DH found .223 was 900 for 295.99


Would you mind sharing the retailer?



Merks said:


> Anyone know where to get 7.62 x 51 milserp? At a decent price?


I checked my sources and all were sold out of bulk ammo. You may have to bid on Gunbroker.com or GunsAmerica.com


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> Would you mind sharing the retailer?
> 
> 
> I checked my sources and all were sold out of bulk ammo. You may have to bid on Gunbroker.com or GunsAmerica.com


The retailer is weaponsworld.com that is without the shipping. It's like 321.00 total. DH saya all the milserp he has been looking for is gone.


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

DYngbld said:


> My Walmart is out of the big box of .223. I got two 50rd boxes instead of the 100rd box. I think it was about a buck more that way. They had plenty of ammo, less then last week, but still plenty to go around.


I usually grab a few hundred rounds each time I am there. This was the first time in years I have seen ALL the .223 gone for a week or better. 

Interesting to see trends and crowd behavior in action. To a small degree anyway.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

After hearing all the problems getting .223, I'm really loving the fact I don't own anything that shoots that round, but rather I shoot 7.62x39... no shortages there..


----------



## Halfway (Nov 22, 2010)

VERY difficult to find .223 and 5.56.

Glad I was proactive on this one....wow!

Hang on to those hi-capacity pistol mags!


----------

